# WIRE WHEEL KING'S STAINLESS WIRE WHEELS



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*SAMPLES......*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*CUSTOMERS ROLLIN HARD ON THEIR WIRE WHEEL KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*MORE PICS OF MY CADI ON WIRE WHEEL KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ttt for the morning crew.......*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 15 2008, 01:46 AM~12163380
> *TTT
> *


Where are you located
How much to get a set mounted and balanced.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 15 2008, 12:49 AM~12163389
> *Where are you located
> How much to get a set mounted and balanced.
> *


Campbell CA call for pricing


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT FOR THE WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Im saving my money for a set!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 19 2008, 10:33 AM~12201283
> *Im saving my money for a set!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 13 2008, 04:39 PM~12149248
> *
> 
> SAMPLES......
> ...


*HOW MUCH 14/7 ALL CHROME.....*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 19 2008, 07:59 PM~12206318
> *HOW MUCH 14/7 ALL CHROME.....
> *


1550.00 a set triple show chrome  1800.00 with the 3 wing super swept knock offs.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NOW TAKING LAYITLOW ORDERS PM ME FOR DETAILS AND PRICING :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i neeeed those engraved 2 bars!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 21 2008, 10:25 AM~12221264
> *i neeeed those engraved 2 bars!
> *



not for sale sorry... i can have a set engraved for you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*PM ME FOR ORDERS NOW EXCEPTING PAYPAL PAYMENTS....*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS AT [email protected]*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 21 2008, 02:24 PM~12222139
> *E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS AT [email protected]
> *




*Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

can you take some 72's apart and powder coat them like these teal ones? if so pm me a price and also a price to have the nipples done to


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 22 2008, 12:32 AM~12227126
> *can you take some 72's apart and powder coat them like these teal ones? if so pm me a price and also a price to have the nipples done to
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 22 2008, 11:57 AM~12228821
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


instead of teal I want them to be black


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

bump for hand built quality


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 22 2008, 08:18 AM~12228934
> *instead of teal I want them to be black
> *


No problem I will get back to you soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 22 2008, 08:22 AM~12228955
> *bump for hand built quality
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ttt I am now ready for all your online orders....* :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT We are ready for all orders*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 23 2008, 07:43 PM~12238725
> *TTT We are ready for all orders
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*408-559-0950*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL+Nov 22 2008, 12:32 AM~12227126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me get a price check on taking some Roadstars apart and powdercoating the spokes black


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2008, 05:15 PM~12257377
> *let me get a price check on taking some Roadstars apart and powdercoating the spokes black
> *


pm sent


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LOOK AT OUR CHRISTMAS SPECIAL ADD DONT MIS OUT


SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS ARE IN STOCK $200.00 OFF THE ORIGINAL

PRICE . SPECIAL PRICE ON WHEELS AND OTHER GOOD DEALS

PRICES GOOD THRU THE IST OF THE YEAR



HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM OUR WIRE WHEEL KING TEAM


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

To the top for Charlie!!! See ya on Monday homie!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 28 2008, 09:11 PM~12285640
> *To the top for Charlie!!! See ya on Monday homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Big Thanks to Charlie and Rolo!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Dec 2 2008, 03:06 PM~12315169
> *Big Thanks to Charlie and Rolo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: let us know what else we can do for you


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Dec 2 2008, 04:06 PM~12315169
> *Big Thanks to Charlie and Rolo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


those are fucken hard homie


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2008, 06:15 PM~12257377
> *let me get a price check on taking some Roadstars apart and powdercoating the spokes green
> *



me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Rims look nice!


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 10 2008, 07:59 AM~12388124
> *Rims look nice!
> *


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> [/qu :biggrin: ote]


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 10 2008, 11:03 AM~12389233
> *
> *


TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 27 2008, 03:37 AM~12272663
> *LOOK AT OUR CHRISTMAS SPECIAL ADD DONT MIS OUT
> SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS ARE IN STOCK $200.00 OFF THE ORIGINAL
> 
> ...


Accessories on sale as well.

3 Wing super swept knock offs chrome 375.00 a set with logo plus shipping

???175.00


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 11:27 PM~12397376
> *Accessories on sale as well.
> 
> 3 Wing super swept knock offs chrome 375.00 a set with logo plus shipping
> ...


pm sent bro


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Sup in Campbell????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Dec 2 2008, 07:06 PM~12315169
> *Big Thanks to Charlie and Rolo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 11 2008, 10:30 AM~12400395
> *Sup in Campbell????      *


whats good bro... I still got those chips for you as well as that baby blue dayton hit me up


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2008, 05:21 PM~12415114
> *whats good bro... I still got those chips for you as well as that baby blue dayton hit me up
> *


  hittin you up.... i needed that baby blue bad holmes...thanx


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 25 2008, 02:32 PM~12254519
> *408-559-0950
> *


look weird with zenith chips on it.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

How much for the $1425 special to 30253 ????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 22 2008, 07:06 AM~12496962
> *How much for the  $1425 special to 30253 ????
> *


1525.00 shipped


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Dec 2 2008, 04:06 PM~12315169
> *Big Thanks to Charlie and Rolo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


these are nice


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Take it to the top for the Homie Charlie :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 29 2008, 09:27 AM~12550536
> *ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LOOK AT myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Howz it goin Charlie?? Long time no talk to!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WE WILL BE HAVING SOME RAFFLES THIS YEAR SO STAY TONED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 29 2009, 04:24 PM~12852188
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

i have a quik question im kinda a newbie will knock-offs fit all adapters from other rimz :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

THE CAR SHOWS ARE COMING SOON


IF YOUR READY TO ROLL WE ARE READY TO BUILD




THANKS T.W.W.K.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 9 2009, 04:22 PM~12655273
> *WE WILL BE HAVING SOME RAFFLES THIS YEAR SO STAY TONED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Campbell,CA raffle :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 9 2009, 12:44 PM~12952127
> *:0  Campbell,CA raffle  :thumbsup:
> *


COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ANY SALES!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 01:23 PM~12963861
> *ANY SALES!
> *


BUSINESS IS REAL GOOD BRO WE HAVE HAD ALOT OF SALES IN THE PAST FEW WEEKS.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 10 2009, 02:47 PM~12964062
> *BUSINESS IS REAL GOOD BRO WE HAVE HAD ALOT OF SALES IN THE PAST FEW WEEKS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 11 2009, 09:31 AM~12972756
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WHEELS ARE ALMOST DONE BRO


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 11 2009, 12:21 PM~12973645
> *YOUR WHEELS ARE ALMOST DONE BRO
> *


 :cheesy: Chingon!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13070663
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Feb 9 2009, 12:44 PM~12952127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2009, 11:44 AM~12934561
> *TTT
> *


HEY ROLO YOUR GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM CADIROLO TO CHEVROLO YOUR CADI STABLE IS DISSAPPEARING FROM YOUR SIGNATURE :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 22 2009, 02:02 PM~13077607
> *HEY ROLO  YOUR GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM CADIROLO TO CHEVROLO    YOUR CADI STABLE IS DISSAPPEARING FROM YOUR SIGNATURE :biggrin:
> *



YA I KNOW BRO :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 13 2008, 04:50 PM~12149337
> * TTT*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 22 2009, 01:52 PM~13077061
> *THANKS BRO...
> *


Gracias once again!! Bad ass wheels!! will post pics when i mount the tires.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 23 2009, 12:16 AM~13083399
> *Gracias once again!! Bad ass wheels!! will post pics when i mount the tires.
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

my old wagon on wheels from CAMPBELL


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

+
new wheels from WIRE WHEEL KING!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 26 2009, 01:03 PM~13119783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

BUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Dont forget to post a picture of your ride




Thanks Charlie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CHARLIE , NEED SOME HELP FINDING A REPLACEMENT K/O FOR AN OLDER SET OF 17 INCH ZENITHS 
HERE ARE SOME PICS ...LOOKS LIKE A 3 WING CHINA BUT MUCH HEAVIER AND CHIP SIZE IS 2.5 NOT 2.25 LIKE A CHINA 
LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN HELP I HAVE ONE WITH A BROKEN EAR 








2.5 3 WING 








BACK HUB OF WHEEL 17X8 








ADAPTER 
















PIC OF WHEEL ( CHINA K/O USED TILL I FIND A REPLACEMENT )

















COUPLE MORE PICTURES 

THERE WAS NOTHING ON THE INSIDE ....SEE IF YOU CAN HELP


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

look like the wheels on my monte back in 92 the spinners went on with little allen bolts on sides didnt have to beat knock offs ordered them from campbell california didnt have the ugly bands or rings whatever on the hubs they had awrench with 3 claws and hockey puck style knocks do they still have availability they were funky fresh zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2009, 01:54 PM~13155160
> *CHARLIE , NEED SOME HELP FINDING A REPLACEMENT K/O FOR AN OLDER SET OF 17 INCH ZENITHS
> HERE ARE SOME PICS ...LOOKS LIKE A 3 WING CHINA BUT MUCH HEAVIER AND CHIP SIZE IS 2.5 NOT 2.25 LIKE A CHINA
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN HELP I HAVE  ONE WITH A BROKEN EAR
> ...





THROW ON SOME SUPER SWEPT K_OFFS THEN YOU WILL BE RIDING

ALL ORIGINAL I ALSO HAVE THE HEAVY 3 EAR K-OFFS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 23 2009, 12:17 AM~13359630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

OG Campbell


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

My dad's Lincoln OG Campbell


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

how much 4 the red cross lace in 14.7. jus like the one you have there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470470


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 26 2009, 10:49 PM~13699078
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

In Memory of James Craig
2/16/24 - 5/5/06
3rd anniversary of his passing
Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
Founded in 1970
Based in Campbell California


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 3 2009, 10:15 PM~13775677
> *In Memory of James Craig
> 2/16/24 - 5/5/06
> 3rd anniversary of his passing
> ...


CAN YOU SEND ME PICS OF HOW YOUR GOLD LOOKS THANKS


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 5 2009, 10:32 AM~13791265
> *CAN YOU SEND ME PICS OF HOW YOUR GOLD LOOKS THANKS
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 9 2009, 10:46 AM~13836888


these are not the best pics but here you go....


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 3 2009, 11:15 PM~13775677
> *In Memory of James Craig
> 2/16/24 - 5/5/06
> 3rd anniversary of his passing
> ...


MAY HE REST IN PIECE 

BUT MY ? IS SOLE OWNER DIDNT HE SELL TO MCLEAN :uh: AND WHEN THE FRENCH MAN BOUGHT DIDNT JIM AND CHARLIE BUY PARTS FROM HIM :uh:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Nov 13 2008, 04:39 PM~12149248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63+May 9 2009, 01:17 PM~13837753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

THESE ARE FROM MY PERSONAL COLLECTION JUST POSTIN THEM ON OUR WIRE WHEEL KING PAGES.... HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  


I had these up here before and had them sold but deal fell trough and decided to keep them but I want to get an aircraft set up for my 62 so I am putting these back up.
NOS set of 5 OG Campbell 3 wing super swept engraved knock offs. These have never been on a car or plated they are still in the brass finish. 1000.00 obo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>
WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 03:56 PM~14696835
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:14 PM~14649521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT 4 QUALITY WIRES! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 7 2009, 10:34 AM~14702856
> *ttt
> *


damn rolo u changing cars like u changin ur chones :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To the top!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS waiting on our 2 sets of engraved. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

do you have some like these for sale or know how to get them??


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 13 2008, 04:39 PM~12149248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 8 2009, 08:06 AM~15301376
> * TTT
> *


bump!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 13 2008, 04:39 PM~12149248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

<span style='color:black'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Plenty in stock.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Thanks to all of our customers for buying our OG 72 spokes.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

We'll see you at the show.Giving out a set of wheels.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Plenty in stock.
[/b][/quote]



TTT


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 1 2009, 07:15 PM~15531215
> *We'll see you at the show.Giving out a set of wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Post your pictures up!*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508229


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

GIVE ME A PRICE ON SUM 2 BAR ENGRAVED OR SUM 3 BAR ENGRAVED... :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

MY BAD THANKZ 4 THE PM ..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 13 2008, 11:34 PM~12151969
> *MORE PICS OF MY CADI ON WIRE WHEEL KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


quite possibly my favorite caddy in the world. 

so clean, best color.. shit is bad ass.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NNNNNNNIIIIIIICCCCCCCEEEEE :uh:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Nov 10 2009, 09:17 AM~15619893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

An employee owned company


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 14 2009, 03:59 PM~15664884
> *An employee owned company
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

An employee owned company


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 10 2009, 10:17 AM~15619893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR PAINT JOB IS THAT HOMIE???????????? :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 28 2009, 06:10 PM~15808042
> *An employee owned company
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

how much for a set of 2 1/4 multicolor chips shipped to 93635?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

W.W.K.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:red'>*
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

^^^^^^


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Whats a chrome cross lace set go for now??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

divine69impala said:


> Whats a chrome cross lace set go for now??


PM sent

sets starting at 1600.00


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Only the best


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN! R.I.P. MR. CRAIG 5/5/06

*

*THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

RIP JAMES CRAIG


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sent my campbells to charlie...


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> uffin:


:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:WWK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> 
> 
> TTT*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle





*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle







TTT*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

How much to restore some 13s crosslaced I have the o.g. zenith hub u supply the rest


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> How much to restore some 13s crosslaced I have the o.g. zenith hub u supply the rest


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show




Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

::


R0L0 said:


> WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

WWK manufacturing wheels of distinction


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 98blulincoln (Jul 6, 2014)

Know of what contact info to get ahold of WWK? I think I might have old info that need update to make sure it right... thanks


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

98blulincoln said:


> Know of what contact info to get ahold of WWK? I think I might have old info that need update to make sure it right... thanks


(408) 559-0953 this em # homie give em a call !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK :h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:h5:looking good WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK :h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK Good seeing you yesterday!


----------

